# Favorite Westerns



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I've always loved westerns and back when I lived up north I had a channel that played them all day. Lately I've been trying to see as many of the old, more famous ones as I could. If anybody has suggestions of must see westerns throw em up. Here's my 5 favorites...
1. Lonesome Dove
2. Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid
3. True Grit (2010)
4. The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
5. Pale Rider


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

1. Lonesome Dove
2. Silverado
3. Jermiah Johnson (not really a classic western)
4. True Grit (both of them)
5. El Dorado


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Good call, I totally forgot about Jeremiah Johnson. I bet that'd bump The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly down a notch on mine.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Silverado
Once Upon A Time In The West
The Sacketts
Jerimiah Johnson
A Man In The Wilderness

To name a few...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lonesome Dove
Outlaw Josey Wales
Unforgiven
Dances with Wolves
Open Range

I also have a few more in my top five though

Once upon a time in the west
Young Guns
3:10 to Yuma
True Grit
Little Big Man
Silverado
Wyatt Earp
Tombstone
Rio Bravo
The Magnificent Seven
Butch and Sundance
the Good, the Bad the Ugly
Blazing Saddles
High Plains Drifter
The Alamo


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Magnificent 7
3:10 to Yuma (new and old)
Tombstone


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

All John Wayne westerns are on my list. I have EncoreWesterns, so I get to watch several classics every week. I am a sucker for westerns, its hard for me to think of one I didn't enjoy, except for the singing cowboy westerns, I can do without them.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The dog in my avatar is named Augustus for my favorite character ever, Captain Augustus McCrae. Lonesome Dove is the best Western I have ever read. I love the whole series. I like The Sacketts series as a second place. 

Wait, are we talking movies here? Lonesome Dove still wins.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Anything Clint Eastwood or The Duke.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

_Tombstone_ is my all-time favorite western.

Anything with Eastwood or Costner is usually good.

Although more of a quasi or "Aussie" western, _Quigley Down Under_ is on my list.

I only care for a handful of John Wayne westerns. I prefer his war movies more.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

3:10 to Yuma and Josey Wales, heck most all of Eastwoods movies probably could have made my list. I like the duke just fine, I know I might take a lot of flak for this, but all things considered he's a bad actor. He plays himself in everything. I thought the 2010 true grit was miles above his version. It was kind of sad how much better it was. Plus the little girl in the old one is about as awful as it gets. Costner is bad too. But I still like a lot of movies that two have been in.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Tombstone
Cowboys
All John Wayne
All Clint Eastwood


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

This is a good thread!
Too many to name... but some of my top favorites.

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Tombstone
The Outlaw Josey Wales
Quigley Down Under
Silverado
3:10 to Yuma (Russell Crowe version)
Open Range
Young Guns (hilarious)
Blazing Saddles (hilarious)


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Not a true Western, but I like Last of the Dogmen.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

MAN what a question. 
I have never seen a Clint or duke movie I did not like to many to name. I have scenes in movies that are favorites for sure. I watched Silverado 2 nights ago. I had to, it was on. haaa!

All that have been mentioned are on my list plus
Fist full of dollars 
Angle and a bad man
McLintock
Big Jake

I have never seen "once apon a time in the west" looks like i am going to have to find that one. 

some favorite tag lines
"You going to pull those pistols or whistle dixie" 
"my mule don't like you laughin he gets the crazy idea your laughin at him"
"Mister it just scares the hell out of me the thought that you might be irritated"


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

In no particular order:

Tombstone
The Good the Bad and the Ugly
Fist Full of Dollars
For a Few Dollars More
High Plaines Drifter
True Grit (John Wayne, but the new one is ok too)
Death Rides a Horse (great revenge story!)
Sabata (Lee Van Cleef, not Yul Brynner)
Hang Em High
The Quick and the Dead
Quigly Down Under
Rooster Cogburn
The Outlaw Josey Wales (what a great movie!) I still hate red legs after this movie

TV Shows:
Gun Smoke
The Rifleman

Disliked:
Wyatt Earp (Kevin Costner). Just didnt hold a candle to Tombstone IMO

Music:
Ennio Moricone (Best western score composer IMO) The Ecstacy of Gold


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Lonsesome Dove
Quigley Down Under
Tombstone
Young Guns
Open Range


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lonesome Dove
Once Upon A Time In The West
High Noon
The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly


Great post.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Can't forget Broken Trail! 
I have always liked Duvall, but after Broken Trail and Open Range, I really have an appreciation for the roles he has played as he has gotten older.
No particular order:
Jeremiah Johnson
Unforgiven
Dances with Wolves
Pale Rider
The Outlaw Josey Wales
Little Big Man

and too many others...


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Unforgiven
True grit
Young guns
Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

The cowboys-Big Jake-The Frisco Kid-Little Big Man. 8)


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeremiah Johnson
Tombstone
Man from snowy river (australian western?)
Young guns


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

One that I haven't seen mentioned so far is *A Man Called Horse*.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

a_bow_nut said:


> One that I haven't seen mentioned so far is *A Man Called Horse*.


Is that the one about the old British guy that thinks he's an Indian?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep.....Richard Harris. Great movie.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

'Shane' was great older movie as well.

"Old Yellar" wasn't a western really but is one of the greats of all time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Last Man Standing said:


> [quote="a_bow_nut":gn4sicxn]One that I haven't seen mentioned so far is *A Man Called Horse*.


Is that the one about the old British guy that thinks he's an Indian?[/quote:gn4sicxn]

How did we miss that one?! Good flick!

He was in a pretty unique / cool western called The Deadly Trackers as well. Not one of my favorites, but still a good un


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I like pretty much all those that have been mentioned. Hard to choose the top five though.
However my all time favorite western is "The Big Country" with Gregory Peck and Charleton Heston. A great study of Manliness/Manhood. I could watch it three or four times a day.....well...at least once a day!

Another great one that I don't think has been mentioned is "Will Penny" with Charleton Heston....of all the great roles that Heston portrayed he said the role of Will Penny was his favorite.

And how about a couple of Charles Bronson films "Breakheart Pass" (spelling), and I can't remember for sure but I think it was called "Red Sun". Both pretty decent movies.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dannyboy said:


> Jeremiah Johnson
> Tombstone
> Man from snowy river (australian western?)
> Young guns


Man from Snowy River is a great Western.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Dare I admit it?? Some of my favorite are the "spaghetti westerns" of the 1960's and 1970's, particularly those diected by Sergio Leone. These include "The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly," " A Fist Full Of Dollars," and "A Few Dollars More." I like the realism of the grit, the greed, and the flawed nature of even the heroes. At least they are not as cliche as 'the good guy always wears the white hat" westerns of the 40's and 50's.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Kevin D said:


> Dare I admit it?? Some of my favorite are the "spaghetti westerns" of the 1960's and 1970's, particularly those diected by Sergio Leone. These include "The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly," " A Fist Full Of Dollars," and "A Few Dollars More." I like the realism of the grit, the greed, and the flawed nature of even the heroes. At least they are not as cliche as 'the good guy always wears the white hat" westerns of the 40's and 50's.


I'm right there with you on that. The so called good guys are sometimes indistinguishable from what would be considered a bad guy. They are very well written IMO.

Another That I never saw mentioned is *Navajo Joe*. Not my favorite, but entertaining.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

They Call Me Trinity ... nothin like a spaghetti western comedy

I like all of the movies people have mentioned that I have seen. Looks like there are a couple out there I need to watch.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

I didnt see Crossfire Trail on here its got Tom Selleck, its a pretty good movie.
Tombstone.
also Appalosa was an alright movie.
Open Range.
Unforgiven.
Lonesome Dove.
Hidalgo.
Every movie you guys have listed are all classics


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Yea, the Trinity shows were fun.


----------

